# Staffpad is awesome



## sonofharris

Staffpad is awesome


----------



## sonofharris

Yes loving the app and the sound libraries are amazing, I have the Berlin woodwind, Brass, and strings, looking to add some more libraries soon maybe some nice piano although the stock piano is pretty good.
Any suggestions anyone


----------



## Montisquirrel

Hi,

there is a whole section about StaffPad in this forum, you might check it out: https://vi-control.net/community/forums/staffpad-other-pen-entry-notation-devices.184/


----------



## Michael Antrum

Cinesamples are having a 30% off sale on all Staffpad libraries at the moment. I Just bought the Voxos Choirs for £ 66.

Cine Perc and their pianos are very good too apparently.....


----------



## sonofharris

Thank you for that


----------



## gh0stwrit3r

I LOVE StaffPad! I just received the email from Cinesamples about their sale. It's tempting.
I already own VOXOS, but no other libraries from them. So any recommendations are welcome!


----------



## ed buller

gh0stwrit3r said:


> I LOVE StaffPad! I just received the email from Cinesamples about their sale. It's tempting.
> I already own VOXOS, but no other libraries from them. So any recommendations are welcome!


their brass is wondrous


e


----------



## sonofharris

I haven't purchased any of the Cinesamples libraries.
I watched many of the reviews on youtube and all of them sounded great I just decided to go with the Berlin. I purchased Woodwinds, Brass, Strings, Percussion, and most recently the Steinway pianos.
I think all of the libraries are great I just went with the B.


----------



## dcoscina

I must say while I adore and use Berlin for 99% of my music, I like CinePerc and CineBrass expansions a lot. There are a couple articulations and techniques that the Brass does that Berlin Brass does not. Like fluttertongue when using trem. And their 12 horns are magnificent. 

CineWinds is also good. I would say CineSamples is my second fave, with a couple being my first (like CinePiano which behaves better than Berlin Piano imho). 

Tina Guo is lovely (in real life and her cello library on staffpad).


----------



## Uncle Peter

I'm about to purchase an ipad pro or surface pro to get my hands on this. I'm impressed by the algorithms that are going on behind the scenes. For instance to minimise in-memory requirements for samples they analyse the score and select just the right samples at the right time (is my understanding). Obviously, this isn't achievable for real time playback. But sounds like algos that could be incorporated into other samplers for a 'playback' mode (if they aren't already).

Anyway... any idiot can create a tool which is really complex. It takes a visionary to create something more refined and highly useable. This looks like the latter


----------



## bengoss

Can you please explain what is awesome? I just purchased it and it doesn’t recognize anything. I mean not anything but it’s basically useless. I’m classically trained and know how to write. Staffpad won’t recognize C half note. It’s a great concept but far from good for writing music.


----------



## sonofharris

Sorry to hear of your frustration. I was very much in your position when I first purchased it.
The program has a learning curve, you need to watch the tutorials on YouTube etc.


----------



## Saxer

bengoss said:


> Can you please explain what is awesome? I just purchased it and it doesn’t recognize anything. I mean not anything but it’s basically useless. I’m classically trained and know how to write. Staffpad won’t recognize C half note. It’s a great concept but far from good for writing music.


Watch this, it really helps:


----------



## sonofharris

I find their is a specific way to write some things to guarantee immediate recognition, for example when writing quaver rests just write a 7 starting from the top in one stroke.
To write a crotchet rest, a “S“ guarantees it. Some symbols will be two strokes and some will be one. So there is a formula for writing many things in STAFFPAD. It would be pretty much impossible to cover everyone’s writing signature so to speak.
YES, the video above is what helped me immensley


----------



## gh0stwrit3r

It took me a couple of weeks to get it under control. Nowadays I write as fast in StaffPad as I write on actual paper. And with the last update corrections or alternations in for example note lengths are a piece of cake


----------



## muratkayi

With the second but last update (iirc) I started choosing failsafe notation and then conveniently going back in to change stuff. Dynamics, e.g....instead of learning how to write the fortissimo f in a way that Staffpad gets reliably, I just always write p and then press/hold/drag to change it. Much faster. At least if you don't know how to write f properly, like me


----------



## Pappaus

For what it’s worth - I just got staffpad two days ago- I have gone from major annoyance to minor delighted as I am getting used to the shortcuts (such as horizontal dragging to change note lengths) Also the note entry is picking up as I practice. The sound is outstanding even with the included sounds. I am running this on a regular ipad. - not a pro and haven’t had any issues as of yet. I just wrote this for anyone on the fence - just saying I am glad I picked it up.


----------



## nilblo

Since 3.4.2, I cannot write filled-in notes with flags on the stem. As an example, when I write a quaver, I draw one slanted line for the note-head, one vertical line for the stem and one slanted line for the flag. This is how I have been writing with pen on paper for fifty years and since a couple of years - on Surface Pro. I´ve never had any problem in SP with this kind of notes before. If I draw the note-head as a filled-in circle (in my opinion a very amateurish way of notating filled-in notesymbols) then it is interpreted as expected. Don´t have this problem in Presonus Notion..


----------



## wcreed51

Have you updated to 3.4.4?


----------



## nilblo

I tried to update today and I could only find 3.4.2 ?? I´ll try again tonight - away from home right now.


----------



## Michael Antrum

View attachment rake.mp4


I don't have much trouble with them when I write like this...


----------



## jonnybutter

Saxer said:


> Watch this, it really helps:



This is indeed a very helpful video - thanks again Saxer. I wanted to chime in here to say that, as a long time music writer who really struggled with StaffPad for a few months, what is going to make the difference for me is a combination of 1.) the application itself getting better, and 2.) using Paperlike. I just installed the latter today, and already I am getting much more consistent and better results. I know it won’t be the same for everyone, but the Paperlike friction makes a lot of difference for me. If you are a bit of a brute when sketching with a pencil or pen (like I am), maybe it will help you too. YMMV.


----------



## muratkayi

The friction is indeed why I love working with Staffpad on my xp pen tablet. Also the size helps a lot when doing orchestral stuff


----------

